# Scroll Saw Blade Recomendation



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

I have very little experience with scroll sawing. I have a DeWalt DW788 Scroll Saw and I am making numerous plaques (picture below) that require several circle shaped cuts about the size of a half dollar, along with numerous straight cuts. I have been making these cuts using my bandsaw and it does ok but I have to finish the design using a template and my router table. I end up chipping out the circle points so I would like to be able to be more precise while cutting to eliminate the router portion and just have a little sanding to do. The plaques are made from 3/4" Oak. Can anyone suggest the size of blade that will be aggressive enough to cut these out fairly quickly? Even after doing a lot of research, it's very confusing to me with so many different types of blades on the market and each manufacturer seems to use their own sizing lingo. The plaques are 15" X 15" in overall size. thank you!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

ooops forgot the picture


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes I did mtenterprises. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I use Flying Dutchman - New Heavy Duty model FD-HD for cutting thick stock on the scroll saw. I don't know if it will be any faster than your bandsaw and template method though.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

+1 for the Flying Dutchman blades Scott mentioned above.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Rob,I am a novice myself .
I would talk to Mike (flying dutchman)and ask if he could offer assistance he could be extremely helpful in situations like this .also order a few different blades and try to cut some scrap of the same thickness/material just to find your favourite blade(s).


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone. SASmith, If I can get them cut out in the same amount of time it takes with the bandsaw and router, I would be happy! I just don't want it to take forever. I have too many to make.


----------



## dustyoldman (Dec 28, 2014)

the # 5 in most brands will work you just have to learn how much pressure to put against the blade ,to much and you will get curve . steady is best . my first experience with a scroll saw years ago was putting a 2 and 1/2 in butterfly in each end of a 4 ft 3/4×3 oak board ,and it turned out very good . a friend could not believe that I did that .Prior to that I had never used a scroll saw . so even if you want to hurry take it easy . From a self taught scroller there will be a learning curve . enjoy the challenge


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I would use probably a #5 PGT reverse tooth Olson blade. A #7 would also do well. Check in on my class here on Lumberjocks for some general tips on things too if you get a chance. It gives a lot of tips on many of the basics and more. Of course, if you have any questions, please feel free to ask me and I will be happy to try to help. It looks like a cool project! 

Sheila

http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134


----------

